# Can you tell me about severums with attitude?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I got rid of Africans a few years back for a number of reasons - one being I was getting tired of the aggression. I just kept my 75 gallon with 2 Heckeli (not full grown yet) and a good school of lemon tetras, several catfish and a large colorful rainbowfish. Several months ago I added 2 small Rotkeil Severums, just a couple of inches. One chased the other a bit, nothing major. Now it does it full time. Last night I put it in "jail", a little mesh basket that's hanging from the edge of the tank. Once in a while I did this with a nasty African for a couple of days and it would adjust it's attitude. Is this common with severums? What is the outlook long term in the opinion of all of you with experience with these fish? Thanks.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i've noticed my male rotkeil is more aggressive than my male gold. you may have to males and one is establishing dominance. how big are they?


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

The largest (the chaser) is about 3" and the other about 2 1/2". I'm wondering if it can harass the other to death or if they calm down eventually.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

in my experience, if you notice agression between two severums at a young age, it will get worse as they get older. i havnt seen a case where it gets better. just personal experience.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

just chasing isnt bad. at that size my female chased the **** out of the male. just watch for missing scales and torn fins. get some egg crate for a divider if it gets violent.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks guys. I realize that every case is different, but from what I have read it seems like it is generally fine to keep two together. Is this what you find?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

just depends on the two fish. if they get along, yes it is fine. if they dont, you will have problems.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll see if a little "jail time" with change things. I have had this work with Africans before. If it does not work, what do you recommend. Return the smaller and replace it with a larger one when I can find one? Get rid of the aggressive one and replace it?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

mdog said:


> I'll see if a little "jail time" with change things. I have had this work with Africans before. If it does not work, what do you recommend. Return the smaller and replace it with a larger one when I can find one? Get rid of the aggressive one and replace it?


Depends on the severum. My biggest rottie hated a previous tank mate, then decided it liked a different female when I switched inhabitants around. Probably a bit like people, some people get along better than others :lol:

Two full grown severums in a 75 are ok, but a little tight if they decide not to get along. If you really want two severums, your best option would be to get a 6 foot tank. If that's not an option, I'd keep the less aggressive of the two, knowing that the next attempted pair might just have the same aggression problem.

The simplest solution would be to keep whichever has nicer colors, and make that a centerpiece fish. If they're both hiding because they don't get along (been there, done that), then what's the point of having two? Just have one severum, and make your life easy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Here's how things went with mine... I rescued 2 golds who had been together since juvies (m/f I think) and 2 greens (m/m I think).. they were all at least 6 inches,,, put them in my 120 gallon aquascaped with a new juvie rottie about 3 inches who had been in the tank for maybe a week with my other tankmates.. he harrassed them like crazy.. the rest all got along... Yes I tried time out and rescape.. he had previously been the least aggressive of the 2 juvie rotties I had taken home.. now he became a terror.. I re homed the rescued ones and thought..ok..peace now... no way.. he then decided that my angels fins were just too tempting.. I thought ok the adult angel was probably leaving if I found a mate for him but I was getting geos and thought rottie Rambo would go after their trailers... So as beautiful as he was. (there's a pic posted somewhere). Rambo got rehomed.. I do have visiting rights however and he is just georgous and living with several other sevs and parrotfish and behaving so far... so you just never know with sevs... :lol: Good luck with whatever you decide to do and have a backup plan.. Sue


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, two male severums really just doesn't work in a four foot tank. I tried it, not knowing any wiser, and that's why we wound up with a second 75g.

-Ryan


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Are they big enough to sex yet? If you can sex them and you know for certain you have one of each sex I would be more inclined to try and make things work - perhaps more decor will break up site lines and calm things down?

If you have two of the same sex I would do what mithesaint suggested and keep the best looking one as a single specimen (of severum that is).


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know how to sex them but I assume they are too small (2 1/2 - 3") to sex anyway. Regardless, I don't want to try for a pair for breeding. I just got two because I thought they would fare better that way - better color, more comfortable with one of it's own, etc. If this is not the case and there is really no advantage to keeping two, I think bringing the smaller, picked on one back might be best. I don't have a lot of room for two when they mature anyway. But......the bigger one might decide to pick on other fish in the future. Do I bring that one back and keep the calmer one and let it grow in peace? Thanks.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the jail time did not work. It took about 10 seconds afer being released to start chasing again. I think I'll bring one back - just need to decide which one.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

In my experience, severums generally leave other fish alone, unless the severum is hungry :drooling: Otherwise, my sevs have left other fish alone. Keep the nicer looking fish.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks mithesaint, that's what I'll do - today!


----------

